
Real Time Personalization with Permutive (YC S14) - chendriksen
http://blog.permutive.com/live-chat-demo/
======
chendriksen
I wanted to share our product Permutive here, but thought instead of linking
straight to it, I'd share a demo of something we've built. I hope you find it
interesting.

~~~
brudgers
Some feedback:

\+ I read the article and watched the video and had no idea what Permutive
does.

\+ Two trips to the homepage and watching the video about how great it is for
breaking browser navigation with an email popup gave me a bit better
picture...grumble grumble.

\+ The pace of the videos was so high that I could not really follow what was
happening. The email video though was a little slower.

\+ It's not clear who the target audience for the videos might be. On the one
hand there are business people for whom the high level issues of shopping cart
abandonment are relevant. On the other, there's an orthogonal interest that
involves SDK's and Github.

The first group needs to be sold on the idea as a feature request with a high
priority.

The second group needs to be sold on the idea as a way to implement an
existing feature request.

Sometimes these groups are going to be the same people. But even then, they're
wearing different hats and looking at the problem differently.

My advice: segment the videos and other sales collatoral into: 1. A collateral
defining the business problem and suggesting a high level solution. The sales
pitch is backed by business metrics. 2. A tutorials and technical
documentation showing how to implement the solution using the product. The
sales pitch is backed by programmer happiness metrics.

If it meets the guidelines, it might good "Show HN".

Good luck.

